# sick goat. please help



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

4 days ago I walked out into my barn and my 7 month old Boer goat was acting weird. He walked around for a few minutes and then fell onto his side and couldn't get back up so I took his temperature and it was 98.8 so we brought him in the house and kept warming blankets to get his temperature back up. We took him to the vet the next morning and she said he had pneumonia and two different kinds of parasites so she gave him 2 shots of nuflor(one that day and one 2 days later)and 2 different pills for the parasites. One of the parasites is cocci. I have also been giving him probiotics, red cell, and vitamin B complex but he seems to be getting weaker instead of stronger. if you try to move him at all his legs just buckle I don't know what to do please help


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

What is his temp now? What treatments did the vet give for the other parasite? I assume the pills they gave were SMZ for the coccidia. What is his weight? What was the dose on the Nuflor? DO you have any other antibiotics?


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

He is tiny he only weighed 24.2 pounds. He has always been small but noticed him losing weight rapidly. He is on .6 ml panacur once a day and Albon 375 mg a day. The nuflor was 1 no the first day and 1 ml 2 days later(which was yesterday) his temp right now is exactly 100.0


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Oops that's suppose to be 1 ml for the nuflor for both doses. The only other antibiotic I have is penicillin g


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can you call the vet back and get another type of antibiotic? I have heard Draxxin(?) is better for pneumonia...Sounds like he may have had cocci for awhile. I know because this happened to one of mine and she was tiny like that. So be sure to get another fecal to see if the cocci is gone....when done with treatment of course...


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok I will try to get another antibiotic but the vet is closed until Monday now. He is actually living in my kitchen at the moment because it is so cold here and there is a snow storm hitting us right now. Is there anything I can give him to give him strength. When he is laying down he can not get up on his own. He just pees and poops all over himself.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is it possible to get an emergency call in? I know that's a lotta cash....hmmm...you have him on probiotics, b complex and the albon....does he have scours?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would ask the vet what sort of worms he had. That sounds like a super small dose of Panacur and not sure the strength of it cant say to give more but in most areas of the US it is not very effective against many worms anymore. 

Be sure to do the Albon for the full5 or 7 days course the vet suggested then run a fecal to make sure it worked. Albon is good and I have had great success with it (I use the liquid). 

The Nuflor dose was fine but it does not sound like it kicked the issue. If you cant get the vet today then I would start the penicillian 1ml per 20# 1x a day for 5 days. 

Is he chewing cud? Does he have his tail up?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would also give him some electrolytes in his drinking water if you have them on hand, if not there is a homemade recipe ...let me find it...


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

No his poop is the normal little berries. And unfortunately I don't have the money for an emergency call. I was hoping I could get some help to get him thru til monday. I am trying to warm him back up right now cause his temp is a lil low


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here it is...http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/home-made-electrolytes-155895/


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Poor lil guy....I would do the Pen as Freedom said...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Do you have any Ivomec on hand? Or Valbazen? I myself have never used panacur...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, and I get it about the cash flow....just thought if you could...  I personally couldn't either!


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes I do have ivomec but I don't have the molassas to make the electrolytes. I do have Gatorade tho. Would that help. And the strength of the panacur is 100mg per 1 ml and I'm giving .6 ml for 5 day. And she did say he was severly anemic also. He chews his cud every once in a while but his tail hasn't been up for a while now


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

WHat form of Ivermectin do you have?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, you said you were giving red cell too, right? If it were me, I would try the Ivomec, but I am no vet, for sure. Maybe someone with more experience will come on and give suggestions....

I would think gatorade would be better than nothing...it may work just fine. Do you have any honey? You could use that instead...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Start the Penicillian now at the 1cc per 20# 1x a day for 5 days. 
If you have Karo or even Maple syrup that can be used in place of molasses. 
Gatorade is good as would be some human yogurt if you have that. 
My guess is worms have lowered his system and then the pneumonia is hitting. So Ivermectin will help dose determined once we know what type you have.


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

I have ivomec injection for cattle and swine. 1% sterile solution. That's what the bottle says


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I use 1 cc per 34 lbs of the 1 % injectable


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, and I give it orally


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would give that 1cc per 40# injected or 1cc per 20# orally. 
If there is a Heavy wormload in his gut there is a very slight chance that giving it orally will cause bleed out or blocked intestine but the chance is slim and if he is anemic and has issue standing he needs help now.


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

The vet also said that I could give most things to him orally mainly because he is skin and bones and hard to find a place on him to give him a shot. Can I give ivomec and the penicillin to him orally too?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would keep up with the red cell as well. 1cc per 20# 1x a day for a week then taper it off to every other day for a week then every 3 days. You dont want to do it daily for extended periods since it is high in certain minerals that can become toxic.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Ivermectin you can do orally 1cc per 20# but not the Penicillian. With that you have to inject it. If you give it orally it will kill the good rumen bacteria. If you are giving B vitiamins by injection you can put those in the same syringe/injection with the Peniciallian and save one needle price that way.


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok. I so do I continue with the panacur along with ivomec or give him the ivomec only?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How much more panacur is he supposed to get? I agree with the pen needed to be injected...


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

He is suppose to have one more dose of the panacur and that will be 5 days if it. So give him just over 1 ml of ivonec since he only weighs 24 lbs right? And how long do I give him ivomec for? 5 days also?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I only give Ivomec 2 times at 10 day intervals....some people I think do 3 days...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

If you are going by Freedoms dose...yes, just over 1 cc


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

You can finish the Panacur as well but do the Ivermecin now. Yes that would be the amount I would give. I would do the Ivermectin 1x today and again 1x in 10 days. After that you will have the fecal redone for the coccidia and worms and make sure things are clear.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Be sure to give Pen SUB Q (under the skin)..pull back the plunger to be sure there is no blood...if you see blood..re adjust the needle and try again..no blood is good to go...
I know Nuflor and draxxin are long acting antibiotics,but for goats I dont recommend them as so...I know many have but I wont. The goats metabolism is too fast...I always do five days of any antibiotic...Nuflor is a good antibiotic but needs once a day for 5 days..IMO

His temp is still low which makes me wonder if you are actually dealing with Pnemonia...If he is very wormy and anemic this will shut him down ....

On the wormer ..I do 3 times 10 days apart and again in 30 days...when heavy loaded..

Red cell 6 cc per 100#..for him I would give 1 cc every day for a week then once a week until you see good color return tohis eye lids...
B 12 or B complex PLUS to help rebuild red blood cells along with high protien feed alfalfa and any green leaves you can still find..
mix up 50/50 ACV and water and dose him 10 cc daily, this too will help his recover faster...


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok giving it to him orally 1 cc 10 days apart and so do i give him the last dose of panacur also tomorrow or just replace it with the ivomec instead.? I already gave him probios,vit b complex,panacur,albon, and red cell today. Should I give him the peniciilan on too of all that?? I am afraid of loading him up on a bunch of stuff and it hurting him instead of helping him. Sorry I have never had to deal with a sick goat before and I just don't want him to die. He is the first goat baby born on my lil farm and so he kind of holds a special place in my heart if u know what I mean.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> He is the first goat baby born on my lil farm and so he kind of holds a special place in my heart if u know what I mean.


I do know what you mean : )

Hows his temp? dd the vet say he heard fluid in his lungs? The panucure will take care of any tape if given 3 days in a row..Ivomec will take care of other worms..did he say what you were dealing with other than cocci


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok so I am not sure what acv is


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

The vet just said it was a parasite but I have seen little segments of worms on his poop.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ACV is apple cider vinegar : ) raw is best! : )


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Seams there is a little lag in the posts sometimes. Yes you can finish the Panacur but start the Ivermectin as well today. They are different class of wormers and will not hurt eachother or him when given together. The Penicillain would not interfere with any of this either and the Nuflor was not given today so fine to start it now if you want. I do agree with Cathy that you might not be dealing with pneumonia but if that is what the vet diagnosed I can say the Nuflor did not help so I would try the Peniciallian.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

segments in poop is tape..so yes..do the pancure for three days...: )


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The little segments you saw were most likely tapeworm and hopefully the Panacur will take care of that. Tapeworm should not cause anemia so there is something else causing that.


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok going to give him him the penicillin and ivomec now then. Will mix up acv(lol I'm an idiot sonetimes) and water now too. The vet has me giving him 5 cc of red cell once a day for 7 days. Is that too much. Everyone is saying 1 cc for a week


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I do 6 ccper 100# daily for week..with him being about 25# 1 cc is plenty., I do double day ones dose when the goats is real pale..You can buy it at tractor supply...I would do daily for a full week then once a week until his eye color is better...

Your not an idiot By the way lol...you are juggling alot right now...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

5cc of red cell for a kid close to 25# is too much imo. It takes a long time for blood to rebuild so giving a ton of Red Cell is not going to make him better quicker. With the high levels of Selenium in it I would worry that much might not be good for him. 
I do 1cc per 20# 1x a day for a week them taper back but keep up some until eyelid color is good.


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok I gave 1 cc if ivomec,1 cc penicillin, and the 10 cc acv/water mix. Hope thus helps him some. Plus she Said she could hear stuff in his chest and u could hear him wheezing when he breathing.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok glad you did both since he had chest sound the antibiotics are needed. 
Hope he starts feeling better soon.


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Me too. His temp is 101.2 right now. So he seems to be a little steady on his feet. I really appriciate everyone helping me. It's hard when u don't know what to do and I took him to the vet and what they gave me isnt working. It's irritating. Is there


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Is there a different antibiotic I can get from tractor supply that is better than penicillin


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's good news his temp is coming up


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would grab Tylan 200..Its my prefered Over The Counter antibioitc for upper respiratory infection. Glad he is more steady on his feet...: )


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cathy~ I almost said T-200 but what is the goat dosage?


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok I will try to pick some up tomorrow. What dose would I use and for how long.


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

And do I give it sq I'm or orally


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

dose is 1 cc per 25# every 12 hours for 5-7 days...
All antibiotics need to be give njected, never oral except Neomycin which is for gut related bacteria like E coli...BUT all injected medication can be done SUB Q ...the only meds you shoul IM is hormones...

 Sub Q is less painful on the goat as well


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok thanks. He keeps grinding his teeth. Does that mean he is in pain


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

He also keeps shaking his head like a dog does when its been in the rain. I have never seen any of my other goats do that. These are just things I am finding that I think are strange.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

grinding teeth is gut pain....is he eating hay? chewing a cud at all..?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If you started the Penicillian today I would give it a few days and see if it is helping before going onto another antibiotic. You dont want to use more then 1 at a time and if the Pen will work just stick with it. 

Grinding teeth is pain like Cathy said when did he start that?

Shaking the head if it is frequent can be ear mites. When did he start that? If ear mites you can put a tiny drop of the ivermectin in the ears to kill/smother the mites.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you dont want to do Pen with another antibiotic .but if the pen is not working then switching is fine as long as its not the same day...as freedomstar said...see if its working first...keep the tylan 200 handy...

also, get his temp again


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Did he start shaking his head after giving oral meds? Mine will do that sometimes....

Cathy, thanks for the dosage of T200..added it to my goat book


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok so he just started the teeth grinding yesterday evening but this morning he is not doing it and he is chewing his cud.. But u can hear noise still when he is trying to get his cud up. Like congestion. 

As for the shaking head and body(like a wet dog) he has been doing that for about a week or so. Noticed it before taking him to the vet and starting any meds


----------



## rohi07 (Dec 15, 2013)

Five days ago my goats came in after traveling a long distance in could weather for three days and one of the passed out with a running nose and runny stomach and the others are also having runny nose... kindly help me with a homemade recipe.....thank you.


----------



## rohi07 (Dec 15, 2013)

Five days ago I had some goat in traveling a long distance for about three days and they are now experiencing runny stomach with runny nose with yellow mucus. Please help me with a homemade recipe


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

I have been up for 2 hours and he has not eatin any hay at all. He ate very little hay yesterday and didn't touch his grain at all. He is drinking but only if u bring the water over to him. He has been standing in front of the heater for over 12 hours and hasn't really moved. I will pick him up and move him but he goes right back to the heater. He just started gritting his teeth again too. What the heck is going on. What can I do for him. Why isn't he eating now?


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok so 3 hours and he isn't eating still. He did eat a little baking soda but nit hay and not grain. He also hasn't drank any water in 3 hours. Still just laying in front of the heater when I stand him up he will stand for a little while(not moving from the heater) then lay back down. He hasn't walked more than 20 feet in 20 hours. If u try and move him from the heater he just lays down and won't let u move him.


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

His temp is back down to 100.0


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get C&D Antitoxin into him. I would also do a good dose of B Complex.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

rohi07 said:


> Five days ago I had some goat in traveling a long distance for about three days and they are now experiencing runny stomach with runny nose with yellow mucus. Please help me with a homemade recipe


It would be best if you start your own thread. If your goats have pneumonia or shipping fever, they need antibiotics. No homemade recipe will help them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree!!!...his rumen is shutting down..if you dont have c d antitoxin grab some Milk of magnesia...15 cc per 60# and twice daily probiotics to help jump kick his flora...here is a recipe for electrolytes to encourage drinking, butif he wont drink then drench him! he needs to stay hydrtated as the MOM will cause loose stools...let it run its course...

Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses or what you have or honey
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


Mix well and drench or let them drink it.


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok is c d antitoxin different than cd tetanus toxoid? Bar vac cd/t. That's what my bottle says.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

YES That Is DIFFERENT...not the same....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

CD ANtitoxin is to treat....stops the toxins building in his gut.... the TOXOID is a preventive...

Here is a link to show you what it is
http://goat-link.com/content/view/159/168/#.Uq2-qGRDt6Q


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok ill get some MOM then.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

MOM will cause loose stools...you will have to be sure he stays hydrated...He is about 25#?? I would give him 6 cc twice daily


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok 6 cc of MOM twice daily and electrolytes to keep him hydrated. How much electrolytes should I drench him with? And how often


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes he is 25#


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

And how many days should I give him MOM at 6cc twice a day


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would offer warm elctros to see if he will drink on his own..he will need about a quart of fluid a day...go out as often as you can and drench slowly small amounts..maybe 10 cc at a time...?? go slow and be sure he swollows


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would give it until he is chewing a cud and acting better.
.this article suggests giving it more often..which might be a good idea for 2 days then cut back to twice a day if he seems to be improving..

per tenn. meat goats
Milk of Magnesia should be dosed orally at 15 cc per 60 lbs bodyweight and given every four to six hours until the goat passes clumps of feces and then goes back to making normal pills.


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok he is actually staying in the house with me for the last 4 days. So I can keep an eye on him. Plus it was pretty cold the last week. It's been like 9 degrees at night. Ok. Sending hubby to get MOM at the store


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hope he recovers fully for you!!

best wishes


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks. I just went out and brought in some hay from a different bale and he is eating it. So maybe there was sonething about that hay I gave him yesterday that he didn't like. I don't know but he is eating at the moment.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's great!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

eating hay is great news...I dont know if I said this already, but no grain until he is 100%...its hard to digest and with him rumen already compromised, it wouldnt be good....

Good job...


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Well he nibbled for about 5 minutes and he was done. Getting very discouraged and don't know what else to do. Ugh


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok made 1/4 recipe of electrolytes and he drank all of it. So he just drank over a pint of electrolytes. Now he is nibbling in hay again.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good job!!! : ) keep fluid in front of him...he can have more than a quart : )


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Just talked to the vet and she said that his body may be to weak and not trying to fight off anything and that is why his temp keeps going low. It is 100.1 again. Seems like the second I get his temp in normal range and quit warming blankets for him, his temp starts to drop again. She also said ACV could do more harm than good and not to give him homemade electrolytes. Then said bring him to the clinic and we will start an IV to keep his fluids up. 

But the stuff that everyone on here has told me to do has helped him a lot more than what they told me to do. 

Unfortunately I don't have the money to take him back in I told her but I don't want him to die and she said well its a very real possibility. Ugh. 

So i keep asking myself does she just want more money is that why she told me not to do most of the stuff I already did that seems to have helped him?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Tough decision but here's how I see it...if he is improving on what you have been doing, continue it....if you can't afford to bring him in, then that makes that part easy...don't. Either way I am sure it is touch and go...hoping for the best for you :hug:


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't know if it's been said but you should be giving the electrolytes at 101-102 degrees, especially on an animal that needs to be warmed. You can also buy a bag of lactated ringers from your vet and once again warm to 101-102 degrees and give oral OR SQ. Be sure to give enough to form a big bubble under the skin but not make the skin too tight. I think the lactated ringers should be in everyone's medicine cabinet. You can buy over the Internet too.


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank u nygoatmom. Im praying for the best. I will continue with what hubby and I think is working. Just nervous because we both have to work tomorrow and so he will be by himself for about 6 hours. 

And farmchick I didn't know that but the first time I had just made them so they were warm. The second time they were not. So u will make sure I warm them from now on. Thank u.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have never heard that ACV can do more harm than good! As a matter of fact all you rad is the good it does! I do agree give it warm,...My best advice is go with your gut on this...Im sure the vet means well, but that baby is in your care, you know him best...if he is drinking the electros and not the water...I would give it..he needs hydration...expecially while on MOM...keep hay in front of him...and a heat source to keep him warm...as for tomorrow..that will be hard...but give him his meds before you head out...a safe heat source he can move away from if too hot..a hot water bottle is safest...lots of hay and fluids 

best wishes!


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank u everyone. Will check in tomorrow. Let u know how he is


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would stick with the Probiotics, Peniciallian, Fortified B injections and electrolites. Not saying that the ACV wil hurt but it does change the ph so if the tummy is already off then that might compound issues. I also personally would not do the MOM. Since MOM causes a intestine clean out and he is already at risk for dehydration you dont want him to loose more fluids. 

Did you notice the improvement around when anything was given or the decline around any treatment?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

MOM has its purpose...When the gut if full of toxins it will bind them and flush them out...C D Antitoxin is always better..but there has been a time or two where I had to do both on a goat...The key is to keep them Hydrated during this process... Not flushing the toxins out ( indicated by grinding of teeth) the goat can die...Some can work through a mild case without help, many times they can not...


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Well just got home and he is worse. He can't walk at all without falling over. His temp is 103.1 but my goat sitter had him on a heating pad for like 3 hours. So I just got the MOM and gave him his first dose. He has been pooping big clumps of poop since last night.


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

It's almost like he can't control his legs. I don't know what to do or why today he can't walk but yesterday he was fine walking.


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

So after 3 hours if not trying to keep him warm his temp went from 103.1 to 99.4. I don't know what else to do. Someone please help me


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Are you giving B complex...thiamine should be 100MG in it....

Im going to re read this whole post and see if we might have missed anything...


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes I am giving 3cc high level b complex twice a day.


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes just looked thiamine is 100 mg


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh I am giving it orally too if that makes a difference. The vet told me to give it that way


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

I have been reading up on selenium toxicity and I'm just wondering if with the vet prescribing me to give him 5 milliliters of red cell everyday and him only weighing 24 pounds if he might be overdosing on selenium. His front legs started getting all weird yesterday morning like he was having a hard time picking them up. the joints in his front legs kind of look swollen and then today if he even tries to move his front legs to take a step he just falls over. And now his back legs won't even pick up his back end anymore


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok....You are giving 

antibiotics
Probios
Thiamine
Electrolytes
Wormer for cocci 
MOM
and wormer for the other

Not controlling his temp concerns me.....temp is good then low...grinding teeth then chewing a cud?

Is he still on the wormers? The antibiotics? RED cell..hows his eye lids? Anemia will make them terribly weak...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> the vet prescribing me to give him 5 milliliters of red cell everyday and him only weighing 24 pounds


YES that is way too much...I do 6 cc per 100#!!!!!! ok..lets stop the red cell! for now
Keep him hydrated to help him flush his system!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am very sorry that your little guy is so ill :hug:
You have had wonderful advice in treating him and with everything that he's shown in the last few days, with the treatments he's been given, his current actions do indicate a possible OD of Selenium, not your fault at all for trusting a vets doseage 

Toxicity builds up in the liver and when stressed, the toxins are released into the system. I truly hope he pulls through ray:


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

As of right now now I gave him the last dose of wormer for the cocci today and the last dose of wormer for the other yesterday he is still on electrolytes probios, penicillin, 3 cc's of vitamin B complex twice a day and 1 cc of red cell once a day, I decided after all the of the advice yesterday about too much red cell I cut the dosage back to one cc even after the vet told me not to cut back I did anyways


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> a possible OD of Selenium, not your fault at all for trusting a vets doseage


Liz is correct. Now we need to try to get him well....This will be a hard road, hopefully its not too late...Im sorry this has happened....Your research on the toxcity brought it to light!! For that I applaud you...its good you decreased the amount but for now...STOP ALL RED CELL.....



> Symptoms of severe selenium toxicity include impaired vision and staggering ("blind staggers"), rear legs which won't support the body, then muscle weakness in the front legs, and progressive weight loss. Each of these symptoms can also be symptoms of other illnesses, so the producer should determine his area's selenium conditions in advance to avoid an incorrect diagnosis. Once a goat has severe selenium toxicity, there is no known effective treatment. Removing the affected animal from the area where the problem occurred and performing supportive therapy is the best chance of saving the goat. .


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Shoot I just gave him the red cell about an hour ago. Ok. So no more. Us there anything I can do to help reverse this. I see what u posted happy bleats about no known cure. But I have to be able to do something. Right?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think just not exposing him to anymore is all you can do..hope his body flushes it...keep him eating and hydrated and warm...Fresh Dill weed can help flush his kidney... you can try it..it wont hurt...I buy it at the grocery...usually found over the organic veggies at the grocery store...


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok mom n law is bringing me fresh dill(luckily she was at Walmart. . So how much dill should I give him. And should I try to keep him on his feet as much as possible or just let him lay. ??? He will stand for a little bit but not too long. He did just walk about 15 feet and only fell once but it took him a good five minutes to walk that far.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Did the vet say anything about selenium toxicity being an issue? Or about the dosage being incorrect?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would give a sprig of the dill daily..He may not like it...so chopping it up and adding it to his elecros and drenching it might be necessary...always drech slowing to be sure he swallows : ) 

getting him up ever 30-40 minutes is good..will help him keep muscle and strengthen them...encourage as much as you can....You are doing great..Glad mom was at the store!!


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

No nygoat mom the vet said the dose was right and that I should continue giving it. But after googling why my goats legs were so weak and couldn't stand, it took me to a lot of websites about selenium toxicity and I just kind of put 2 and 2 together. It doeant make any since that he is willingly eating and drinking but can't stand. It's almost like he has no control over his legs. It just seemed like all the signs were pointing to him having to much red cell causing a selenium toxicity.


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank u happybleats. I have received some very good advice from a lot of people on here and I wouldn't have made it this far without everyone. I am trying so hard to keep him Alive. Should I keep giving him the MOM for the 2 days twice a day or stop that as well


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hows he eating? any more grinding teeth?

If he is eating well and chewing a cud ..I would stop MOM....if he still wont eat and still grinding his teeth..then go another day and see how he is..: ) remember to keep him well hydrated


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

He is eating pretty well so I stopped MOM. But he still isn't chew cud all the time. And before I started him on MOM his poop looked like dog poop and still does. It's soft and really stinky. What should I do to get him pooping normal.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Let the MOM do it's job, it will make soft poop until the toxins are out of his gut... I would have given at least 2 doses of the MOM.

As long as he's hydrated, it will go back to normal within a day or 2 after the last dose.


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

He hasn't peed all night. Won't drink. When u syringe him water he pretty much chokes on it. I think I'm losing the battle. Crying.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry....You are doing all you can..check his throat to see if its swollen...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww, so sorry :hug: Hoping for him to recover for you ray:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

how is he?


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Unfortunately I lost him this morning. His little body just couldn't take it I guess. I thank everyone who helped me I was fighting as hard as I could to keep him alive.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost him. You sure did everything you could.


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank u


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm sorry. It is so hard to lose them after fighting so hard to save them


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

OH Lillyhart, Im so sorry! You did all you could...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:hug: So sorry


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank u everyone. The amount of sadness from having tried and failed to save him is immeasurable. My heart is breaking. I really do appreciate everyone's advice.


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

The one in the front is max before he got sick. Laying with his twin sister.


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

Rest in peace baby boy.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It is very heart breaking, and sometimes makes you want to give up...but we dont, because I promise you this...there is more joy in raising goats then sorrow and this sadness and hurt will pass..Hugs!!


----------

